# Bumps on back of my Auratus?!



## Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

This morning my green and black auratus was sitting on a high branch (which is rare), and he had little bumps, like pimples, on his back. Does anyone know what this may be? Has a cricket been nibbling at him? Is it a disease? Any info is helpful!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

First let me say, all crickets you can buy at a pet store are to big for an auratus. They can eat them, but they will do much better on fruit flies. If you are feeding crickets 1/8" and smaller then don't worry about above statement. Do you have a picture you could post of the bumps? What color are they, how many close together spread out? I am not sure what is going on, but more info will help.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

*About the bumps...*

Well, I am an amateur here, so I have a large tank, that has the auratus and then a red eyed tree frog. Its a big tank, and they have never bothered each other. 

The bumps just look like little pimples on his back and top of his hind legs. No coloration, it just looks like he has the chicken pox or something. Also, he now spends most of his time in the water dish (not necessarily IN the water) or on branches or leaves, which he NEVER did before. 

The crickets I feed the red-eye are small, but too large for the auratus to each. He gets fruit flies. Would hate to have to get another tank.

Let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

You prolly already know how the board feels about mixing. A ten gallon would be fine for the auratus, they only cost 7 bucks at many places. Get a shop light for 7 and a glass lid for 9. Think about the frogs health. And many Red eyes are wild caught wich leaves even more reason to split em up.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

IMHO, it might be an infection. Kyle had some bumps on his azureus, and I think he said they went away when he treated them with Dr. Frye's topical cream. Since he has changed his behavior, your auratus may not be feeling comfortable. I would contact Dr. Frye personally, since he no longer gives out medical advice on the board. His banner pops up overhead quite a bit.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Arklier said:


> I would contact Dr. Frye personally, since he no longer gives out medical advice on the board. His banner pops up overhead quite a bit.


Actually, I don't think Dr. Frye is a sponsor ot the board any longer. I would recommend emailing him with a description of the symptoms and see what he suggests. His email is [email protected]


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Thought I'd seen his ad recently, but maybe not. Anyway, he has a web site:

http://www.fryebrothersfrogs.com/


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2004)

I stopped advertising here a while ago.
These bumps are common problems in dart frogs. They are almost always bacterial infections like pimples, but unlike pimples they can be fatal if not treated. The best treatment is a Silversulfadiazene lotion. This lotion has both antibacterial and antifungal properties, and it helps the skin heal faster and reduces scarring. I don't recommend Neosporin type ointments - they completely ignore the threat of a fungal disease, and fungal skin infections are devastating to frogs.

Dr. Frye


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2004)

*THANKS EVERYONE!*

THANKS EVERYONE! Although, I checked on him this morning, and the bumps seem to have gone away. however, I am not happy with the concept that he is feeling uncomfortable, so i will look into alternative housing. 

When I first discovered frogs, I got a red-eye, a dumpy, and later, the auratus. I think that all of them stress each other out. The dumpys got her own tank, and the other two share. hate the idea of a third tank, but we'll see. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------

